# Taking a gamble on cjr.b



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

1000 shares at 10.90
1000 shares at 10.85
1000 shares at 10.70
2000 shares at 10.50


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

got first 1000


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

got 2nd 1000


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I look at Corus every time they release quarterly results, and I have never seen and still see no reason to be invested. The last quarter wasn't great at all, and while the stock popped, it is now coming back to reality. They're not even close to covering the dividend, and it's a 10% yield. Cord cutting is alive and well at places like Rogers, which will put massive pressure on Corus' revenue moving forward. Corus' financial numbers are harder to analyze because of the big acquisition of Shaw's assets, but their debt is very high. I would be surprised if the dividend isn't cut within 2 years, and if the stock wasn't materially lower than $10, unless somehow they hit an absolute grand slam on one of their shows. Declining margins, declining profit, high dividend, high debt, in a declining market, is a recipe for disaster. See also: every other media company out there.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I like to take a chance sometimes

90% of my posts are on friday

I have no plan on investing most of the time it is a hope and ????

I spend as much time on investing as a part time job,,,have reach over 200 trades this year so far

When i retire i want to retire from all the time i spend doing this but for now so it goes,up 24.3% for the year plus divs


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also believe that a lot of older persons watch TV and not stream ,,,news anyway,,,i dont own a cell phone or what computer streaming,,i am thinking that most persons my age do the same


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I know you'll probably be out quick as a wink if it so inclines you, my comments are mostly to anyone who would consider holding this seriously and not gambling. Trading can always work, but this is a disaster in the making in the long run. It's musical chairs - who will be left with the toxic media assets? Shaw got off selling them at a very favourable valuation; of course, the Shaw family also control this company, not shareholders. Offload your toxic assets into here so they don't take down the mothership. Yes, there is cash flow in the medium term for older people, but almost no one even under the age of 40 is watching television, and are rapidly cutting the cord. Markets are forward looking, and pretty soon that cash flow will have trouble covering the debt and operating expenses.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I can take a wait and see after all it is only a small trade on cjr.b

got a little pop if i see 11.00 it is gone


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

I own some CJR.B, perhaps ironically for some of the reasons doctrine has pointed out: the future of media is up in the air which has contributed to the stock getting the tar kicked out of it over the last couple of years.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

have a sell at 11,10 for 2000 shares


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nerd Investor said:


> I own some CJR.B, perhaps ironically for some of the reasons doctrine has pointed out: the future of media is up in the air which has contributed to the stock getting the tar kicked out of it over the last couple of years.


I believe that old people,,,and there is a lot of us watch tv plus small children,,like i said i do not have a cell phone or watch any internet anything video,,it will recover


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

It doesn't matter what you do, it matters what the population as a whole does. You could get lucky on your trade, but not a good buy long-term.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK


----------



## MoneyB (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes, it seems like a dying industry. But it takes a long time to bring down Godzilla


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sold 2000 shares at 11.15


purchased more cpg 

back into oil


----------

